# Aussprache "Router"



## PeterEF (8 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

damit wir uns nicht bei den ausländischen Freunden blamieren, diskutieren wir gerade die Aussprache des Wortes "Router" (das Teil für das Netzwerk).

"Ruuhter"  oder  "Rauter" ?


----------



## winny-sps (8 Januar 2007)

IMHO wird im englisch sprachigen Raum Rauter gesagt.

Im deutschen Raum sind bei gleichwertig.


----------



## maxi (8 Januar 2007)

Huch

Rauter? 

lach mich weg.

Spreh mal aus: Rout Routing 



Also die Amis sagen immer in etwa Ruutear und die Waldleramis Rouutr


----------



## RMol (8 Januar 2007)

Tach zusammen,

hier:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Router

danach sagen die Engländer:
http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/audio.pl?router02.wav=router

oder die Amis:
http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/audio.pl?router01.wav=router


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Januar 2007)

Anscheinend ist *Rauter* amerikanisches Englisch und *Ruuter* britisches Englisch.

Wir in der Firma sprechen normalerweise auch von Ruutern.

Andere englische Begriffe wir cloud, mouse, mouth ... werden aber eher mit *au* gesprochen


----------



## zotos (8 Januar 2007)

Ich muss maxi recht geben. 

Rauting klinkt komisch und habe ich noch nicht gehört.

Also ich sage Ruuter.


----------



## MSB (8 Januar 2007)

Also die Amis sagen definitiv "Rauter",
kann man sich in diversen Videos auf der Cisco Seite anschauen/hören!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Januar 2007)

Wie wird Route normalerweise ausgesprochen? Reden wir dann von einem Rautenplaner oder einem Ruutenplaner? Und ein Router hat ja schließlich auch etwas von einer "geplanten" Route. 
Ich sage deshalb auch Ruuter.


----------



## zotos (8 Januar 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> Also die Amis sagen definitiv "Rauter",
> kann man sich in diversen Videos auf der Cisco Seite anschauen/hören!



Das ist ja breits bekannt. Siehe Beiträge oben.


Aber die "Amis" das ist ein grund mehr es Ruuter auszusprechen.


----------



## maxi (8 Januar 2007)

Ich sag sen dan Amis das nächste mal beim Zocken das Router ein deutsches wort ist, das es eigentlich Röter heist 

Bei uber hat das schon so geil geklappt. Das Wort kennt jetzt die ganze Welt


----------



## o.s.t. (8 Januar 2007)

also die amis sind auch nicht konsequent bezüglich "Rauter":

Route66 = Ruutsixtysix

oder siehe auch >>HIER<< 

gruss


----------



## nade (8 Januar 2007)

*ggg* Röter.. das klingt eigentlich noch besser. 
Nun Rauter mhm.. ei dann heißt ab sofort die Rout 66(sixtysix) nun   Raut segseseschzisch.  
Falls du´s aber mit Texaner zu tun hast vergess die Packung Kaugummies nicht vorher zu kauen.
Denk mal das ist wie im Deutschen, jeder Landstrich hat seinen eigenen Dialekt.


----------



## maxi (8 Januar 2007)

Die Texaner LAch,


Wusstest du das nach Gesetz, wenn du da ein Mädel von hinten bummst prügelstrafe bekommst?


----------



## nade (8 Januar 2007)

Ja und Waffen dürfen offen auf den Straßen getragen werden, aber wehe eine Frau läuft im Bikini in der Öffentlichkeit rum.
Verstehen kann ichs ja noch wenns eine verbotene Massendemonstration oder eine des Kaliebers "Deutsche Panzer rollen wieder"  
Amerika, das Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten und lachhaftesten Gesetze.


----------



## PeterEF (9 Januar 2007)

danke für alle Schreiber hilfreicher Beiträge, besonders der Hinweis auf leo.org ist interessant. Da die Diskussion offenbar schon älter ist als mein ältestester Router und zu keiner Lösung geführt hat, bleiben wir dabei: jeder sagt, wie er will.


----------



## maxi (9 Januar 2007)

Das ist wie Country

Die einen sagen Cauntry die anderen Country die meisten welche Caantry

Englisch ist und bleibt halt die Sprache der Trottel 

Ich währ ja mal für eine klare Weltprache. Latein währ da klasse.
Bayrisch auch super *fg*


----------



## zotos (9 Januar 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Das ist wie Country
> 
> Die einen sagen Cauntry die anderen Country die meisten welche Caantry
> 
> ...



Also ich bin zwar Pfälzer, aber Saarländisch ist da auch nicht schlecht... das ist "fast" Englisch. Lass mal den Kollegen nade folgenden Satz übersetzen:
Mein Haus ist grün.

@nade: bitte, bitte!


----------



## nade (9 Januar 2007)

Och dem keeniglisch Dackelblick kannsch mol grad net wirrastehn.

Mei Haus is grien.

Wobei zotos weist ja das im Saarland mehr Dialekte gibt als wie in ganz Deutschland. 









MHM wenner se net will http://feuertot.de/sgl/saarl1.jpg http://feuertot.de/sgl/saarl2.jpg
DAs dann ehr de Raum SLS (SaarländischLenkradSau)


----------



## maxi (9 Januar 2007)

Saarland?

wieviel Einwohner haben die den?
Gibt es da eigentlich schon Strassennamen oder immer noch nur Hausnummern.


----------



## nade (9 Januar 2007)

Haus was? Ach du meinst Hausname... oder ehr Geschütznummer? 
Also Einwohner müssens kein Plan aber doch genug um Arbeitslose zu haben *gggg*


----------



## zotos (10 Januar 2007)

nade schrieb:


> Haus was? Ach du meinst Hausname... oder ehr Geschütznummer?
> Also Einwohner müssens kein Plan aber doch genug um Arbeitslose zu haben *gggg*



Das Saarland ist wirklich etwas besonderes. Die Einwohner dort sind auch zu recht stolz auf ihr Bundesland.

Ich wohne ja gerade so an der Grenze und oft wenn ich in Deutschland unterwegs bin werde ich gefragt ob ich aus dem selben Ort wie Heinz Becker käme der Dialekt ist ähnlich ;o)


----------

